# Who has 1156 1157 3057 LED's



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Who has the best prices on 1156 1157 3057 LED bulbs ??


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

auto zone had them last time i checked


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

As with all things, you get what you pay for. Autozone does have the least expensive, but they are not the best design. The majority of the LEDs point straight out, and not back into the reflector, resulting in no filling of the reflector for light.

I speak from experience as I went with the Autozone style ones initially, and quickly went to better ones when I noticed you could hardly notice when I had the turn signal on or when I applied the brakes.

I would recommend TMI LEDs (http://usaled.com/store/category/9yi8/3156_3157_LED_Power_Tower_Bulbs.html) - exact page) as they have great design and they work awesome.


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was wondering about the tower style LED's :redbounce


Thanks..


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

BlueLine Ent;474124 said:


> As with all things, you get what you pay for. Autozone does have the least expensive, but they are not the best design. The majority of the LEDs point straight out, and not back into the reflector, resulting in no filling of the reflector for light.
> 
> I speak from experience as I went with the Autozone style ones initially, and quickly went to better ones when I noticed you could hardly notice when I had the turn signal on or when I applied the brakes.
> 
> I would recommend TMI LEDs (http://usaled.com/store/category/9yi8/3156_3157_LED_Power_Tower_Bulbs.html) - exact page) as they have great design and they work awesome.


Can you plug these right in and go? I was told if i switched to LED my turn signals wouldnt work properly and i might need a flasher that can detect the low led amp draw?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

It all depends on the vehicle, but 99% of the time you need to put in an electronic flasher in place of the regular one, or inline diodes in the wiring before the socket.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

18 a bulb?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, what do you want for something that will not burn out for at least 11 years?


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;474124 said:


> As with all things, you get what you pay for. Autozone does have the least expensive, but they are not the best design. The majority of the LEDs point straight out, and not back into the reflector, resulting in no filling of the reflector for light.
> 
> I speak from experience as I went with the Autozone style ones initially, and quickly went to better ones when I noticed you could hardly notice when I had the turn signal on or when I applied the brakes.
> 
> I would recommend TMI LEDs (http://usaled.com/store/category/9yi8/3156_3157_LED_Power_Tower_Bulbs.html) - exact page) as they have great design and they work awesome.


I'd 2nd that, I have ordered many times from them, they have the best and are much much brighter than all the rest. I'll post so pictures later.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

2dogs2;474147 said:


> I was wondering about the tower style LED's :redbounce
> 
> Thanks..


here are the 18 LED Tower lights I use on my truck.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;474422 said:


> It all depends on the vehicle, but 99% of the time you need to put in an electronic flasher in place of the regular one, or inline diodes in the wiring before the socket.


If you only put the led's in the rear, will the standard front lights run off of the electronic flasher? Or is it all led or nothing?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

No you can do just some or all, but you either need a diode at each head that you do, or an electronic flasher at the panel.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;475326 said:


> No you can do just some or all, but you either need a diode at each head that you do, or an electronic flasher at the panel.


I don't mean to be a [email protected] because I know you know what you are doing, but I believe you mean a resistor not a diode. The LED is a diode. You need to add resistance (which results in higher current.) so that the flasher will drop out. I had to do the same on my Harley when I added smaller turn signals.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im kind of a dummy so to speak in this area....Where does the electronic flasher plug into? i was looking at the ones posted in the above link and they looked rather large


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Sparky you got me lol I have the diode from light emitting diode on the brain and you are 100% correct on needed resistors not diodes. My bad.

As for the electronic flashers, some are made to plug into the existing flasher spot, others are wired into the vehicles circuit. It depends on the vehicle and setup.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;475636 said:


> Sparky you got me lol I have the diode from light emitting diode on the brain and you are 100% correct on needed resistors not diodes. My bad.
> 
> As for the electronic flashers, some are made to plug into the existing flasher spot, others are wired into the vehicles circuit. It depends on the vehicle and setup.


If you have a Ford you can get the 5-Pin Plug and Play Flasher from TMI, just replace the stock flasher. Works great for me.


----------

